
Intel Announces 8th Generation Core “Coffee Lake” Desktop Processors - grk
https://www.anandtech.com/show/11869/intel-announces-8th-generation-coffee-lake-hex-core-desktop-processors
======
romanovcode
They will not work with standard LGA1151 socket so a lot of motherboard
manufacturers are super pissed at this.

Not sure how much traction this will get to be honest.

~~~
muro
I thought manufacturers would be more happy as people also need to buy the
mainboard :)

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Agreed, I doubt OEM's are pissed. Now they have an excuse to upsell the
customer. I imagine the decision to move on or stay with a socket or firmware
lock is 50% technical and 50% commercial for Intel. They need to keep OEMs
happy and sales flowing. They don't want to just sell CPUs and have end users
pop-in new CPUs and lose the support and goodwill of OEMs with mb's and
systems to sell.

From a marketing perspective this means a new model number, new ads, etc all
designed to make last years system obsolete and to bug you into buying the
latest and greatest.

~~~
wand3r
I bet theyre pissed. If it was compatible, people would buy more boards they
already designed, now they have to create and manufacture new boards that
compete with old stock. Likely, due to AMD some OEMs are having trouble
selling intel chipsets in that socket size

------
neverminder
I'd rather they announced LPDDR4 support at last. It's just ridiculous when
your average smartphone technically supports more RAM than your laptop.

~~~
mrmondo
And ECC as a default

~~~
jkoll
>Intel

------
jordigh
Any hope of getting non-backdoored hardware ever again?

------
std_throwaway
Does it support ECC memory?

~~~
binarycrusader
No, that remains a Xeon feature.

~~~
mrmondo
And on low end i3 chips

~~~
acqq
Yes, an example from 2017:

[https://ark.intel.com/products/97455/Intel-
Core-i3-7100-Proc...](https://ark.intel.com/products/97455/Intel-
Core-i3-7100-Processor-3M-Cache-3_90-GHz)

The latest i5 or i7 with ECC were introduced in 2014.

Now, does anybody know why i3 but not i5 or i7?

~~~
spoonspoon
Probably because there are no i3 equivalents in the Xeon line (no dual core
Xeons) and Intel wants a low-end ECC supporting CPU.

Keep in mind that for at least the last couple generations, even though
Celerons, Pentiums, and i3s support ECC you must use a server chipset like the
C23x or C22x to actually get ECC on those CPUs.

------
CptBland
That's my kind of lake.

I mostly just find it interesting that TSMC seems to have leapfrogged Intel in
fabrication processes quite solidly.

~~~
ploxiln
Not at all - the single "nanometers" figure has been very heavily fudged since
22nm, and different vendors fudge it differently. They're all struggling
mightily at these scales (which is understandable). The number is bluster for
the market (which I have less sympathy for).

------
wolfgke
Do they support AVX-512?

~~~
stagger87
I don't think so. I think we are stuck with the SkyX and XeonW (whenever that
becomes available) for AVX512.

~~~
ju-st
The newest Xeons have a higher performance when you use AVX2 instead of AVX512
because of the low clock when using avx512 instructions (source in German:
[https://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/2017-20-Von-Suenden-
Fehlern-...](https://www.heise.de/ct/ausgabe/2017-20-Von-Suenden-Fehlern-und-
Erfolgen-3828728.html) )

~~~
slededit
The first gen is usually slower and a prototype so software can get written.
AVX2's scatter gather instructions were similarly slower initially.

------
0xbear
40 PCIe lanes is good news for those of us in need of reasonably priced quad
GPU workstations. I’m really looking forward to this.

~~~
spoonspoon
Pretty sure still only 16 lanes from the CPU.

~~~
0xbear
Looks like you’re right. Epic fail if so. Good for gaming, useless for
workstations. Thank god there’s AMD to pick up the slack.

~~~
gravypod
Could one say that Intel's an Epic fail and AMD is an Epyc win? Is that too
shoe horned?

